# TICA maximum cat breeding age for registration



## Jlt0106 (Nov 26, 2020)

Hi im just wondering what the maximum breeding age is for the queen to register her litter? I can't find the answer anywhere???!! 

Thanks


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

How old is your cat? You really shouldn't be breeding her past the age of 4


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Lunarags said:


> How old is your cat? You really shouldn't be breeding her past the age of 4


Depends in my view entirely on the queen. Some should never be bred past their first litter, others have a great deal to offer the breed, and are fantastic mothers. Most are somewhere in-between.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Suggest either emailing tica or ask on any of the tica fb groups.

Did you buy an adult cat when just starting out? Is the previous owner not mentoring you?



OrientalSlave said:


> Depends in my view entirely on the queen.


Agree, far too many variables.


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

OrientalSlave said:


> Some should never be bred past their first litter,


Yes i has a cat like this - she was a horrendous mother and went straight to the vets as soon as we could. Im assuming, since OP is asking about maximum age, that the cat is not just 1 or 2, as if this was the case there would be no need to ask. Risks go up as the cat gets past about 4, so this is a good guide to go by, especially if you don't know her previous breeding history


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Jlt0106 said:


> Hi im just wondering what the maximum breeding age is for the queen to register her litter? I can't find the answer anywhere???!!
> 
> Thanks


Are you sure there is a TICA maximum breeding age? I don't think there is in GCCF. For my sins, I have registered kittens from an eight year old without any problem in the past. (I agree with others here that, regardless of any restrictions, I would not advise breeding a girl over the age of four in order to reduce the risk of health problems as she gets older.)


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Lunarags said:


> <snip>
> Im assuming, since OP is asking about maximum age, that the cat is not just 1 or 2, as if this was the case there would be no need to ask. Risks go up as the cat gets past about 4, so this is a good guide to go by, especially if you don't know her previous breeding history


Cats are such individuals I hesitate to give any guides about age for first mating, age to stop breeding, gap between litters.

I have no idea if TICA even has a rule about maximum age. A very quick Google didn't reveal anything. The best people to ask, in my view, are TICA themselves.

Contact Us (tica.org)

There is an email address for questions about registration.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

As far as I am aware there is no upper age limit for any feline registry. Most breeders stop between 4 or 6 years of age though, very very few would breed a female beyond that point.


----------

